# Forum > MMO > Blade and Soul Exploits|Hacks >  [Release] Standalone Speedhack

## Sharps

*About the speedhack*

Quite a few people messaged me regarding the speedhack so I made an easy standalone that people can use. The .rar contains 4 files, version.dll (GameGuard killer, all credit goes to Evengard), starNA.bat, startEU.bat (they basically bypass the game launcher completely), and the "Blade&Soul Speehack.exe" which is basically the CE table made into a standalone exe.

This hack will only affect your movement speed, nothing else. The default movement speed in game is 248 (190 when killing stuff) with this hack you'll be able to move at 415 even when fighting. 

Disabling gameguard and hacking hack is against Blade&Soul TOS, I'm not responsible if you get yourself banned. I would suggest you not use the hack in the pvp arena or areas with many people around. 

*How to use:*

1. Place version.dll, startNA.bat and startEU.bat into C:\Program Files (x86)\NCSOFT\BnS\bin. Or wherever you have your BnS installed.

2.If you play on European servers start the game with startEU.bat and if you play on American server use the startNA.bat.

3.Enter the game with your character and start the "Blade&Soul Speedhack.exe" (_Don't start the hack before you enter the game_)

4. Press "Insert" to activate the speedhack.

5. Press "Delete" to lock the speed value or it will change back once you use a skill. 



CE Table Download 
(_Only use if you know what you're doing_)

UPDATED : _2016-02-03_




If there is a game update the hack will stop working. I'll do my best to keep the hack updated.

Enjoy

CE Table Virustotal
Rar Virus total

----------


## lordwarlord

Thanks for your contribution.
One question, Is this the teleport hack that botters use?

----------


## Sharps

Yeah. To other people you appear as if you're "teleporting". In open world than can easily be mistaken for lag or something but I strongly suggest not using this in the pvp arena because it's very obvious.

----------


## opel65

Would be nice if you provided a video showcasing how it works  :Smile:

----------


## Jackie Chan

Hi,
first Thanks alot works great for me. What i missed in the Instructions is what i need to Start the Game before loging in with Charakter when to start the startEU.bat and then do the others step.

So its work fine, also i think its great what i can quit the Programm and start the Programm everytime i need  :Smile:  So great job has you done for me.

Best Regards
Jackie Chan

----------


## comehere112

Is it possible to make a dll bypass or something that doesn't require you to use the NA/EU bat files to launch? I play the game through WTFast for better ping and I can't speed hack because of this.

----------


## Trollbot2012

Fantastic work, easy install and explanation. Oh and sharps your email box is full.

----------


## Darkavishay

I keep dcing after i login?  :Frown:

----------


## Trollbot2012

if its not been updated after a patch it will not work. I'm sure he will let us know when its updated.

----------


## Sharps

I increased my PM capacity. Was the game patched ? If so, do you guys play on NA?

----------


## Trollbot2012

I play on NA

----------


## Sharps

Updated: _2016-02-03_

----------


## Jackie Chan

I hope your update on NA and Europe Server so i want to try for EU

----------


## Sharps

Same offsets work for both. I just needed to update my game. 

Offtopic: When creating a character hand size=weapon size

----------


## Jackie Chan

Hmm something i do wrong... the Game crashed and no started, im trying to reboot my System, and for your Offtopic question if i right understand your mean if the Hand size bigger your Weaponsize are bigger, i think not but i have a really Big Guy with Big Hands and Big Weapons  :Wink: 

After Reboot, work great! So much faster i love the tool  :Smile:

----------


## mukuro123

Hey Sharp thanks for the release!

I have my client located in another drive and it seems the startNA.bat cannot locate it even though it is in the same folder. Is there a way I can alter the file to find it?

Also in the off chance you were going to not continue this would you be willing to show us how to update the offsets?

----------


## Sharps

That doesn't make sense. You can right click bat files and click edit to see the launch parameters yourself. There's no path there.

----------


## dorian59

Hello, I just saw this software SUPERB! and I wonder how to servire to profitably?
farm the wold? elevated risk of ban, not super profitable view that the longer the fighting.
Farm dungeons? What dungeons? because in plupars dungeon must defeat X room before the boss arrived. Thank you.

----------


## Darkavishay

When I start the game through the normal launcher, it says GG is still bypassed, can I start the game through this method as it is more convenient?
Any consequences if I do?

----------


## canikuzu

> When I start the game through the normal launcher, it says GG is still bypassed, can I start the game through this method as it is more convenient?
> Any consequences if I do?


if you keep bypassing it. once they update ;/ you gonna get in their blacklist so better to deactivate once you done

----------


## mukuro123

> That doesn't make sense. You can right click bat files and click edit to see the launch parameters yourself. There's no path there.



http://puu.sh/mVsvC/218fb6ccfe.png

That is a picture of my error. I've been using the normal launcher.

I believe there was an update but I just copy/pasta the file backs and it all seems to be working.

----------


## Jackie Chan

New Update! Need new Files i think,  :Smile:

----------


## Jackie Chan

Now, i have tested the Hack after i get the notice what the Gameguard are dont longer exist... so its work great! Hope dont get detected

----------


## Mr. Putin

It Works, for me and how Jackie Chan told, it works without update the Files hope what never goes Gameguard live again  :Smile: 

Thank you sharps

----------


## mayainverse

possible to use a teleport hack on this game? wonder if you can just teleport to last boss in a dungeon

----------


## mayainverse

so i downloaded both the EXE and the ce table. when using the CE table and any speed i manually put it i just rubber band and when i use your EXE it works fine. what am I doing wrong with the CE one?

----------


## Sharps

What speed are you setting ?

----------


## altf4thc

> so i downloaded both the EXE and the ce table. when using the CE table and any speed i manually put it i just rubber band and when i use your EXE it works fine. what am I doing wrong with the CE one?


Speeds above 415 will rubberband you.

----------


## U_dont_kno_me?

got a ban using the CE table with a modest speed, was either this or autoit script for perfect animation cancelling.

----------


## Sharps

I'm still not banned. Btw you can message their support and probably get unbanned.

----------


## Jackie Chan

Im too not banned and have use the SpeedHack permanetly i only deactived the Hack on Dungeons with Random guys and on PvP

----------


## Sharps

https://www.mediafire.com/?uv81ikfxnddy18n
Updated CE table here. I'll update the exe and the main post in general a bit later.

Okay from now on use 370 speed. Everything above starts rubber banding.

Damn, it rubberbands even with 370

----------


## Sharps

anyone got a video of the pighack flyhack from the actual users point of view ?

----------


## Jackie Chan

Hmm after the Big Update the Old Speedhack not work...  :Frown:  or i do something wrong...

Edit: With your CE table two post above it work great!

----------


## mayainverse

there is a fly hack? wtf is a pighack?

I found the xyz coords close by the speed pointer but I am having a hard time not getting rubberbanded even going extremely short distances. in wow long range teleports would ruberband you but short range ones would still work. aka you can get past thin locked doors.
anyone try to do this yet?

I tried to increase and lock the Z axis but all it did was go fkn crazy.

----------


## fsny0

> there is a fly hack? wtf is a pighack?
> 
> I found the xyz coords close by the speed pointer but I am having a hard time not getting rubberbanded even going extremely short distances. in wow long range teleports would ruberband you but short range ones would still work. aka you can get past thin locked doors.
> anyone try to do this yet?
> 
> I tried to increase and lock the Z axis but all it did was go fkn crazy.


Yes, it seems there is a flyhack called pighack. see youtube video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i-YX6oU2afA

----------


## Trollbot2012

I think I might download it and check it out.

----------


## Skyechang

> https://www.mediafire.com/?uv81ikfxnddy18n
> Updated CE table here. I'll update the exe and the main post in general a bit later.
> 
> Okay from now on use 370 speed. Everything above starts rubber banding.
> 
> Damn, it rubberbands even with 370


Hi Sharps,

I just noticed something, since the conditions are different, if you pick up an object and then freeze the run speed at 372 which it sets it to when you pick up an object that gives you speed effect. At least this restriction isn't implemented in Brightstone Occupation, or perhaps the restriction is not in private instances.

Not sure, but either way I figured it would be a good thing to investigate. :3

Have a great day and keep up the good work.

----------


## Skyechang

In reply to the .bat file not working, even though it's not technically needed any more:

I have noticed that the .bat file runs this way when you try to run it as admin in windows 10, ditching admin mode worked for me and it runs fine.

----------


## Skyechang

Edit: I really should be using Quote, this is in reference to how finicky the Z-value is as well as jump height.

I've noticed this as well, I think those values are either completely on the server or there is a check for the proper height you've jumped that's separate from the actual Z value, like you jumped this high in this jump sort of value.

I think this because I've seen other counters for things like, how many times you attacked normally in a playing session, each time you press any key for example, it's counted on a counter around the same memory region you will find the one counting your current time in game, though be very careful as animations (and the button functions that evoke them) are around this area as well, I found out the hard way going to fight some monsters after a redirect change in the memory, none of my skills worked and it was pretty funny x3

I am not very experienced, these are just my findings so far and I am not sure how workable they are from the client end, all I can say is Sharps' table brings you around where you want to be, I've just been following and breaking everything interesting along the way.

----------


## fofogogo23

> anyone got a video of the pighack flyhack from the actual users point of view ?


PvP: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VI75JrrucaI

PvE: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2s8ZrxOuVI

PigHack guy just uploaded them.

----------


## Parog

The animation of him tumbling in the air infinitely shows that the game knows the terrain is not at his feet and that he's still falling, right after a super high jump.

All he's doing is locking the Z (Someone in the GG thread mentioned it worked) after temporarily increasing jump height. Should be fairly easy to reproduce. 

Hotkey a method to increase jump height, then lock Z, then change the jump height back to normal and keep Z until key is pressed again (or another one ).

----------


## chaosrain34

Anyone else got banned ? Only used it in Dungeons where I was alone, new account

----------


## Jackie Chan

> Anyone else got banned ? Only used it in Dungeons where I was alone, new account


Im use it always, no in PvP is not fair but for Farming/Questing and Dungeons (also if random guys but i run not so much ... im behind of they go  :Smile:  ) i dont get banned my second account is it too always and get also not banned. So if you use your new account so its all okay

----------


## mayainverse

> Anyone else got banned ? Only used it in Dungeons where I was alone, new account


you got banned?

----------


## chaosrain34

For some reason I'm unbanned now.
I don't know why, the reason was "suspended for suspicious activity".

Edit: I got an answer by the NCsoft team, they didn't tell me the reason but they reversed the action and apologized for the action.

Wtf?

----------


## mayainverse

I am trying to duplicate this fly hack. tried Z lock but does not really work. is there other places where Z coords are stored?

alright found another value that seems to work except that even when I freeze it something else constantly overwriting it and I end up slowly falling to the ground. what is this and how to figure out a solution?

----------


## china5100

> https://www.mediafire.com/?uv81ikfxnddy18n
> Updated CE table here. I'll update the exe and the main post in general a bit later.
> 
> Okay from now on use 370 speed. Everything above starts rubber banding.
> 
> Damn, it rubberbands even with 370


Is this still working? I use the CT with CE when I change the value to 370 and lock, my speed in game is the same, no speed increase...

I know how to use CE, I open the game with the bat file, login, got into the game, open CE attach to client.exe and change the value to 370 and lock (I also setup hotkeys) but my speed doesn't increase at all.

EDIT: Nvm, it working. I just didn't notice because 370 speed from 248 it wasn't a huge different. I thought it going to be like super fast or something. It was only slightly faster XD

EDIT: If you lock ur speed on 370, doesnt it affect your sprint? cuz I check when you sprint the speed is 600+, so if u lock it 370, doesn't it also lock your sprint speed at 370? I also notice you can't high jump when using this while sprinting, is that normal?

----------


## Skyechang

> For some reason I'm unbanned now.
> I don't know why, the reason was "suspended for suspicious activity".
> 
> Edit: I got an answer by the NCsoft team, they didn't tell me the reason but they reversed the action and apologized for the action.
> 
> Wtf?


They've unbanned me every time too. No questions asked.

----------


## chaosrain34

I just got banned again, this time I've only been using the gameguard/ncsoft launcher bypass. So it's probably that.

----------


## mayainverse

sooo. anyone want to help me wtih my fkn problem. trying to help u guys make a fly hack. but no one answering my question

----------


## VimZap

> Is this still working? I use the CT with CE when I change the value to 370 and lock, my speed in game is the same, no speed increase...
> 
> I know how to use CE, I open the game with the bat file, login, got into the game, open CE attach to client.exe and change the value to 370 and lock (I also setup hotkeys) but my speed doesn't increase at all.
> 
> EDIT: Nvm, it working. I just didn't notice because 370 speed from 248 it wasn't a huge different. I thought it going to be like super fast or something. It was only slightly faster XD
> 
> EDIT: If you lock ur speed on 370, doesnt it affect your sprint? cuz I check when you sprint the speed is 600+, so if u lock it 370, doesn't it also lock your sprint speed at 370? I also notice you can't high jump when using this while sprinting, is that normal?


Is the hack still working. Did all the things as said in the description but the speed is the same. Should i run cheat engine or anything please help.

----------


## Jackie Chan

The Hack still work, yeah you need this files: 


> https://www.mediafire.com/?uv81ikfxnddy18n
> Updated CE table here. I'll update the exe and the main post in general a bit later.
> 
> Okay from now on use 370 speed. Everything above starts rubber banding.
> 
> Damn, it rubberbands even with 370


This file work fine have used it yesterday and i think today it will be work great again.

----------


## VimZap

> The Hack still work, yeah you need this files: 
> 
> This file work fine have used it yesterday and i think today it will be work great again.


Hey Jackie can you please explain the steps the way you run the hack ... also to change the value with some screen shots ?

----------


## Jackie Chan

> Hey Jackie can you please explain the steps the way you run the hack ... also to change the value with some screen shots ?


Its really easy its a Cheat Engine Table so you need Cheat Engine, after installing download the Hack then start the BnS. Now double click on the CE Files -> Choose the Client as Task -> Press okay -> now you see a table with a value make a tick in the box double click on the number i change it to 355 and its works.

If you need really some pictures, i will do they but it was faster for me atm to write.

----------


## Zekekirishima

> Its really easy its a Cheat Engine Table so you need Cheat Engine, after installing download the Hack then start the BnS. Now double click on the CE Files -> Choose the Client as Task -> Press okay -> now you see a table with a value make a tick in the box double click on the number i change it to 355 and its works.
> 
> If you need really some pictures, i will do they but it was faster for me atm to write.



Pictures would help alot

----------


## VimZap

> Its really easy its a Cheat Engine Table so you need Cheat Engine, after installing download the Hack then start the BnS. Now double click on the CE Files -> Choose the Client as Task -> Press okay -> now you see a table with a value make a tick in the box double click on the number i change it to 355 and its works.
> 
> If you need really some pictures, i will do they but it was faster for me atm to write.


Thanks again Jackie  :Smile:  It helped and how do i lock the value ? and what about the blade and soul speed hack.exe what do i do with it.

----------


## DirtyDirtyBoy

Using Sharps's info from post #13 of this thread (GameGuard is no longer running.) (thanks Sharps!), I did some experimenting and found a decent Cheat Engine setup for speed hacking.

1) Set and lock the 'GroundSpeed (Speedhack)' to 365 (anything 370 or over seems to rubberband).
2) Set and lock the 'BeforeDashingGroundSpeed' 365 as well.

Now I can run around at 365 (normal is 248 ) and, more importantly, sprint at 638.75 (normal is 434 ). So, overall a roughly 47% speed boost that doesn't slow down when you're in combat (combat speed is 192 ).

Only big issue is if I get slowed by enemy attacks or being downed. Then a lot of rubberbanding happens unless I move forward in spurts. (I would assume lots of rubberbanding might signal NCSoft to check your account out for hacking).

Anyway, maybe Sharps or someone else can put this to use. Here's the CT file I'm using, which is really just Sharps's with an extra entry...



```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>

<CheatTable CheatEngineTableVersion="19">
	<CheatEntries>
		<CheatEntry>
			<ID>0</ID>
			<Description>"GroundSpeed"</Description>
			<LastState Value="248" RealAddress="480CC2BC"/>
			<VariableType>Float</VariableType>
			<Address>"bsengine_Shipping.dll"+01FBA5AC</Address>
			<Offsets>
				<Offset>2BC</Offset>
				<Offset>E0</Offset>
				<Offset>3B8</Offset>
				<Offset>4C</Offset>
				<Offset>0</Offset>
			</Offsets>
		</CheatEntry>
		<CheatEntry>
			<ID>1</ID>
			<Description>"BeforeDashingGroundSpeed"</Description>
			<LastState Value="248" RealAddress="480CC578"/>
			<VariableType>Float</VariableType>
			<Address>"bsengine_Shipping.dll"+01FBA5AC</Address>
			<Offsets>
				<Offset>578</Offset>
				<Offset>E0</Offset>
				<Offset>3B8</Offset>
				<Offset>4C</Offset>
				<Offset>0</Offset>
			</Offsets>
		</CheatEntry>
	</CheatEntries>
	<UserdefinedSymbols/>
</CheatTable>
```

(Edit: Can't get user names right to save my life...)

----------


## VimZap

> Using Sharps's info from post #13 of this thread (GameGuard is no longer running.) (thanks Sharps!), I did some experimenting and found a decent Cheat Engine setup for speed hacking.
> 
> 1) Set and lock the 'GroundSpeed (Speedhack)' to 365 (anything 370 or over seems to rubberband).
> 2) Set and lock the 'BeforeDashingGroundSpeed' 365 as well.
> 
> Now I can run around at 365 (normal is 248 ) and, more importantly, sprint at 638.75 (normal is 434 ). So, overall a roughly 47% speed boost that doesn't slow down when you're in combat (combat speed is 192 ).
> 
> Only big issue is if I get slowed by enemy attacks or being downed. Then a lot of rubberbanding happens unless I move forward in spurts. (I would assume lots of rubberbanding might signal NCSoft to check your account out for hacking).
> 
> ...


Is it possible to lock the sprint value ? i.e 12000 ?

----------


## Skyechang

> Is a health hack possible?


Most likely not, that's one of the first things that you want on the server, preventing godmode is a must.

----------


## Skyechang

> sooo. anyone want to help me wtih my fkn problem. trying to help u guys make a fly hack. but no one answering my question


I think it will help to find the Z value of the actual ground, then setting it the value you want to fly at, after all the problem with flight at the moment is Z banding to the value of the ground.

Either that or there is a check for what Z you are at that jumps to a path that forces you to the value of the actual ground, which you could skip, remove or change depending on what you want. There are also Z Velocity values that let you reverse gravity that deserve some play ;3

I hope this helps you out!

----------


## Parog

mov edx,(float)0.0


> I am trying to duplicate this fly hack. tried Z lock but does not really work. is there other places where Z coords are stored?
> 
> alright found another value that seems to work except that even when I freeze it something else constantly overwriting it and I end up slowly falling to the ground. what is this and how to figure out a solution?


Overwrite it faster. I'm not kidding. 

Freeze overwrites the value, but at a certain rate. What you can do is overwrite the value faster without freezing it through ASM.

This will overwrite it every 10 ms because of the following 2 lines.

push 0a
call kernel32.Sleep


I've been using this for the last 2 weeks and been having a lot of fun. It works, but you will need to modify it unless you want to try setting the Z value manually to test it and then run off a cliff. It won't grab your current Z value, but I left comments to guide you on how to do that. 







```
[enable]


alloc(ConstantlyWrite,1024)
label(StopWritingValueAndExitThread)
label(ScriptDisabled)
label(zLoc)
label(start)
registersymbol(ScriptDisabled)
registersymbol(zLoc)
createthread(ConstantlyWrite)


start:
....  // Script will start here, if you're scanning for an AoB do it here, or specify the address of the Float you want to modify. Replace the dots with your address or the AoBscan that will give that address. 



zLoc: //only to associate zLoc with the proper address from above


ConstantlyWrite:
push 0a
call kernel32.Sleep
cmp [ScriptDisabled],1
je StopWritingValueAndExitThread    //when script disabled, thread will exit




mov eax,zLock    //move address of zLock into register
cmp eax,0
je start
mov edx,(float)0.0    //value to write into another register. Change 0.0 to your value. You could also create a label for the current "currentZLoc" and pass it's value here. I'll let you do that though, this is enough spoon feeding. :) 
mov [eax],edx             //write value
jmp ConstantlyWrite    //loop forever until script disabled


StopWritingValueAndExitThread: //only reached when script is disabled
ret




ScriptDisabled:
dd 0




[disable]


ScriptDisabled:
dd 1
```


Enjoy. If this is over your head, well... I tried. This is the simplest solution I could give you.  :Smile:

----------


## DirtyDirtyBoy

Update to the CT file I posted, since the address changed as of the current patch:



```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>

<!-- Modified from Sharps' original code -->
<CheatTable CheatEngineTableVersion="19">
	<CheatEntries>
		<CheatEntry>
			<ID>0</ID>
			<Description>"GroundSpeed"</Description>
			<LastState Value="248" RealAddress="480CC2BC"/>
			<VariableType>Float</VariableType>
			<Address>"bsengine_Shipping.dll"+01FB95AC</Address>
			<Offsets>
				<Offset>2BC</Offset>
				<Offset>E0</Offset>
				<Offset>3B8</Offset>
				<Offset>4C</Offset>
				<Offset>0</Offset>
			</Offsets>
		</CheatEntry>
		<CheatEntry>
			<ID>1</ID>
			<Description>"BeforeDashingGroundSpeed"</Description>
			<LastState Value="248" RealAddress="480CC578"/>
			<VariableType>Float</VariableType>
			<Address>"bsengine_Shipping.dll"+01FB95AC</Address>
			<Offsets>
				<Offset>578</Offset>
				<Offset>E0</Offset>
				<Offset>3B8</Offset>
				<Offset>4C</Offset>
				<Offset>0</Offset>
			</Offsets>
		</CheatEntry>
	</CheatEntries>
	<UserdefinedSymbols/>
</CheatTable>
```

Now, two questions, for anyone who can answer them...

1) There's another address further down from the GroundSpeed that also shows user speed (offset by 1BD0, so if the first is 4D4FE2BC, then this unknown one is at 4D4FFE8C). Any idea what it controls?
2) Sharps originally posted a picture with adresses, values, and (more importantly to me) descriptions of each address in this post (GameGuard is no longer running.). Does anyone know how Sharps got the descriptions?

----------


## jzapper

Does it work now with GameGuard enabled?

----------


## tule

It says client is already running (3001) (183)

----------


## zingpro234

anyone got a video of the pighack flyhack from the actual users point of view ?

----------

